# no network interfaces after BIOS update

## Checko55

Hi guys,

after a BIOS update on my ASUS X399-E Mainboard I got no network interfaces anymore.

The machine is booting fine but the interfaces are gone.

I could not find any error message pointing to the problem that may exist and so I got no solution for that.

Since I'm on dualboot and network device works in Windows I know that the interface should be OK.

I recompiled my kernel with the same settings to write everything new without any success.

Thanks for your help.

regards

Checko

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Checko55,

Are the interfaces gone or just changed names?

What does 

```
ifconfig -a
```

tell?

----------

## Checko55

they're gone

only the lo device is showing up

lspci show an Intel I211 Gigabit device, but I don't know the correct module

I tried the 'igb' module but that didn't work. Module is loaded but no interfaces.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Checko55,

Run 

```
lspic -nnk
```

 and get the Vendor and Device IDs

As its Intel, they will start [8086:

This page will show the devices that CONFIG_IGB works with.

Your lspci may already list a driver.

Putting your actual 8086:<Device> Linux into google should get you a hit from cateee.net that will give you the kernel symbol name you need.

----------

## Banana

@Checko55

also does dmesg show anything?

----------

## Checko55

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Checko55,
> 
> Run 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Found the ID 8086:1539 which should work with 'igb'.

Loaded the module but didn't help.

dmesg tells 'device not responding to setup address.' and module is not loaded.

There is also a subsystem: ASUSTeK I211 Gigabit Network (1043:85f0)

I checked /sys/class/net and there only 'lo' shows up

Don't know what the BIOS update has done here tbh?!

----------

## Banana

 *Quote:*   

>  There is also a subsystem: ASUSTeK I211 Gigabit Network (1043:85f0) 

 

This should be a wlan device...

----------

## Checko55

Hi again,

just figured out what the problem was.

When I compiled a new kernel it simply didn't finish properly and I didn't recognize that.

The modules weren't built like they should have and the 'igb' module was missing. Therefor it couldn't be loaded when testing.

I tried an older kernel where I knew that everything worked before and there the module 'igb' was loaded and I saw

that the network interface was renamed after updating the BIOS.

So I started troubleshooting on the wrong place.

I have to apologize for stealing your time.

Big SORRY for that.

Anyway...

Thanks for your quick help guys.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Checko55,

That's experience for you.

You get it just after you needed it.

----------

## Banana

Checko55

no need to be sorry. Everyone makes mistakes. This is the process of learning. Glad you figured it out and as NeddySeagoon already said "That's experience".

----------

